# Funny bags by Karine Dupont



## magosienne (Jan 6, 2007)

my mom wanted to buy me a bag for xmas, and i found these by googling.

usually they cost 95â‚¬ (around 120$ ) so they're expensive(ouch). my fave is the third.

as you can see she likes to make three handbags in different sizes. she adds rings on each side of the bag, and links the three with a big strap. it's an interesting idea, and though i didn't try it yet, i think you can easily make one yourself with the fabrics and sizes you like.

you can see more on her website.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 6, 2007)

that cool

thanks


----------



## David (Jan 7, 2007)

The third one is cute and funky.


----------



## rosdan (Jan 15, 2007)

cooooool


----------

